# Marry x-mas and a happy new year



## Yari (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi All

THis is were I normaly post, so I just want everbody to have a good time this xmas and that the new year brings you more happnies than ever!

/Yari


----------



## morph4me (Dec 21, 2007)

The same to you my friend, and to everyone else :asian:


----------



## charyuop (Dec 21, 2007)

My best wishes for a wonderful holiday to everyone.


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2007)

Yari said:


> Hi All
> 
> THis is were I normaly post, so I just want everbody to have a good time this xmas and that the new year brings you more happnies than ever!
> 
> /Yari


 
The same to you and yours Yari....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Christmas and Merry New Year to you to Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yari, here's wishing you and the family a merry merry and a happy happy!:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 21, 2007)

I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year!







Robyn


----------

